# Are there any timeshares along the Mississippi Gulf Coast?



## aandmrun (Nov 30, 2011)

We are thinking of adding another week to our trip to New Orleans in the Spring.  I have not been able to find timeshares within about 100 miles from New Orleans.  We would just like to explore the area some more.  Any suggestions?  Mississippi or Arkansas?  Or any other city within driving distance of New Orleans would be good suggestions. 
Thanks to any of you that might have suggestions.


----------



## ace2000 (Dec 1, 2011)

We stayed at Hickory Hills near Biloxi.  It was decent, but not on the ocean.

Have you checked out the Timeshare Map?  Just click the Central USA button on top.

http://tug2.com/tsmaps/TimeshareMaps.html


----------



## ronparise (Dec 1, 2011)

That map is a great tool

Thanks again to Carol


These Mississippi properties are about midway between several more in Alabama, in one direction and New Orleans in the other

Royal Holiday Beach Resort
Treasure Bay Resort Hotel , 1980 Beach Blvd.
Biloxi, MS 39531
Phone: 228-388-7553
RCI: 5039

Ocean Club at Biloxi
2060 Beach Blvd 
Biloxi, MS 39531
Phone: 228-388-8503
RCI: RA55



Ocean View Vacation Villas
2046 Beach Boulevard
Biloxi, MS 39531-5113
Phone: 866-894-9700
II: GBI


Chateau LeGrand
1130 Beach Blvd.
Biloxi, MS 39530
Phone: 228-435-8813
RCI: 654
II: CGB


Villas of Hickory Hill
7900 Martin Bluff Road
Gautier, MS 39553
Phone: 228-497-5150
RCI: 5065


----------



## tombo (Dec 1, 2011)

I live in Mississippi and I hate to talk bad about my state's beaches, but they are not great. If you want to visit for the Casinos then the Mississippi Gulf coast is great. If you are coming for the beaches drive a couple of hours further and see the greatest beaches in the US on the panhandle.

 I live in Mississippi and drive to Gulf Shores, Destin, and/or Panama City Beach  EVERY SUMMER. The sand is browner and the water is much darker on the Mississippi coast than it is farther east. In fact the farther east you drive the clearer the water gets too. The beaches in Gulf Shores, Destin, and Panama City have the whitest powder soft sand you have ever seen. When you hit Destin and Panama City the water has the turquoise blue of the carribbean. These beaches are FANTASTIC!

By all means add a week to your New Orleans trip for a gulf coast beach trip, but IMO it needs to be a panhandle beach trip, not a Mississippi beach trip. If the Beaches of Alabama and Florida panhdle were not wayyyyy better than the Mississippi beaches I can assure you that I  would vacation in Mississippi 2 hours from my home rather than making a 4 to 6 hour drive to vacation on the panhandle.


PS New Orleans to Gulf Shores, AL is only about 3 hours (lots of condos but few timeshares), Destin is only about 4 hours from NOLA, and Panama City beach is only about a 5 hour drive.


----------



## aandmrun (Dec 3, 2011)

*Thanks for your replies*

Thanks so much for your replies.  The timeshare map is great!  I haven't been on the computer because, as you know, we live in Los Angeles and got hit with those great wind storms on Wednesday.  Since then our power has been off a lot, at one time for 30 hours straight.  Luckily, we only had tree limbs and clean up damage all around the house.  We love the southern states and will plan to visit some of those timeshares.  Now, I have to get off the computer quick, before the next power outage - they've been coming off and on - yuck.  The wind has calmed down now, but the utility workers still have a lot off work to get done.


----------



## hvsteve1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I get sad thinking about the Mississippi Gulf Coast. We visited in October of '83. We stayed a few days in New Orleans and remember the streets being torn up and a lot of construction going on as they prepared for the Worlds Fair. We rented a car and drove along the Gulf Coast to Gulfport where we stayed at Chateau Charmont. I don't believe there were timeshares in Boloxi, nor were there casinos...probably a good thing. I remember beautiful beaches and a blue ocean. The timeshare was nice, across the road from the beach, and the people were great. Being a New Yorker, I was taken aback by how friendly and helpful everybody was. Even strangers who spotted you as a tourist approached to offer advice on where eat, what to see, etc. I was broken hearted to see, after Katrina, that the timeshare and the beautiful homes in the nearby neighborhood seemed to be gone, at least according to Google maps. One thing that came out of that trip, and a few others, was that years later we retired and are now Southerners.


----------



## tombo (Dec 4, 2011)

Hurricane Katrina swept Chateau Charmant away. After Katrina's storm surge there was nothing left but the pool and the concrete slabs. If not for the pool I would never have known where the property was. I owned 2 weeks there but it is forever gone. 

There are a couple of timeshares in Biloxi, Chateau LeGrand and Royal Holiday.


----------



## bigrick (Jan 7, 2012)

We had a timeshare week in NOLA last year and added another week to our trip to see more of the area.  The timeshare was F-F so we arrived on Tuesday and headed to Alabama.  The best area & over night for us was in Fairhope, AL. Our time and explorations kept us from Florida this time but next time we'll get there!

After our week in NOLA we then drove up to Eunice, LA.  Lots of exploring there and back.  

Every non-timeshare night was at a hotel.  (Sometimes to see what you want to have to go where timeshares are not!)


----------



## bogey21 (Jan 7, 2012)

Back when I was traveling a lot I owned at Chateau Le Grand in Biloxi.  Good location; accross the street from the Gulf but no buildings on the other side of the street blocking the view of the Gulf; easy drive to casinos; nothing fancy but worked fine for me for years.

George


----------

